# عن تسخين السيارة شرح بالصور .. بانتظار تعليقات المهندسين الفاهمين !!



## **المتألق** (3 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
*ايميل منقول




لكنه مفيد جدا



*​ 
أنتظر تعليقات وتعقيبات المختصين على هذ الشرح .. سواء بالتأييد أو بالرفض
*******​ 



*(( اخر كلام في قضية تسخين السيارة من عدمها ))*​ 


*لأصحاب السيارات والسائقين*​ 


*المقصود بالتسخين هو تشغيل السيارة والمحرك بارد ، والانتظار لفترة معينة تطول أو تقصر حتى تسخن المكينة ، ثم تمشي بالسيارة ..*​ 


​ 

*كل السيارات الحديثة اللي تشتغل بنظام "حقن الوقود" والمعروف عاميـًا بالـ"البخاخات" (( من موديلات التسعينات وممكن قبل حتى .. )) ما تحتاج التسخين .. أبداً ..*​ 
*

*
*إضافة:** إذا تركت السيارة بدون تشغيل لعدة أيام فأن طرمبة البنزين تحتاج إلى بعض الوقت لإيصال الوقود إلى المستوي المطلوب لتشغيل المحرك وبالتالي تحتاج إلى وقت أطول لتشغيله لذلك تم تصميم علبة صغيرة لتخزين الوقود تحت الضغط المطلوب لتشغيل المحرك في أي وقت حتى بعد عدة أيام من توقف السيارة عن العمل هذه العلبة تسمى مخزن الضغط? **fuel accumulator** .*​ 


*وفكرة التسخين كانت مع السيارات القديمة التي تعمل بالـ"كربوريتر" والتي من عيوبها عدم توزيع الوقود بشكل جيد على جميع اسطوانات المحرك وصعوبة تشغيل السيارة في الأجواء الباردة*​ 


*وراح نتكلم اليوم كلام علمي ميكانيكي بعيداً عن : (( قالولي – سمعت – من خلال تجربة )) !!*​ 

*

*​ 

*س : متى تكون السيارة مستعدة للانطلاق بعد التشغيل ؟؟*​ 


*ج : متى ما اكتملت دورة الزيت على (( كامل )) أجزاء المكينة عن طريق ضخ طرمبة الزيت للزيت من مخزن الزيت أسفل المكينة*​ 


*س : كم تأخذ دورة الزيت من الوقت حتى تكتمل ؟؟*​ 


*ج : تختلف المدة التي تستغرقها دروة الزيت من سيارة لسيارة ، ومن محرك لمحرك ، لكنها لا تتجاوز في معظم السيارات – حسب علمي – 10 ثوان فقط .. وفي كثير منها أقل ..*​ 


*س : وكيف أعرف أنها اكتملت في سيارتي ؟؟*​ 


*ج : تعرف من خلال طريقة سهلة جداً ..*​ 
*

*
*راقب اللمبات التحذيرية اللي تولع في الطبلون مع تشغيلة السيارة (( **ABS-CHECK ENGINE - AIRBAG** ... إلخ )) ..*​ 


*تلاحظ إنها تشتغل في أول التشغيل ، وخلال ثوان تنطفيء كلها تلقائياً ..*​ 


*إذا انطفأت كل اللمبات التحذيرية فمعناها إن دورة الزيت عندك اكتملت ، وتستطيع قيادة السيارة ..*​ 


*(( مصانع السيارات تصمم كومبيوتر السيارة على إنه يفحص هذه الأشياء اللي تولع لمباتها خلال فترة تدوير الزيت الأولى مع دفع طرمبة الزيت له ، بشكل إن الفحص ينتهي وتنطفي اللمبات مع اكتمال تدوير الزيت .. ))*​ 
*

*
*وهذا الكلام – إنك تنتظر اللمبات تنطفي وبعدها تمشي – نصت عليه بعض الكتلوجات صراحة (( مثل *​ 

*بعض كتلوجات تويوتا )) ..*​ 
*وبعضها تحدد مدة قصيرة بالثوان – مثل كتلوج الكامري أو السوناتا*​ 

*وبعضها تكتفي إنها تذكر إن سيارتك حديثة ولا تحتاج للتسخين أصلاً – مثل الأزيرا والسوناتا - ..*​ 

*لكن في كل الأحوال جميع شركات السيارات تذكر في كتلوجات السيارات الحديثة إنها مصنوعة بشكل أنها لا تحتاج للتسخين ..*​ 
*

*
*واللي أكد لي كلامي (( هو مهندس ميكانيكي ، وتم ابتعاثه من شركة عبد اللطيف جميل لمصانع تويوتا في تايلند لمدة سنتين بعد البكالوريوس ، ويعمل مدير صيانة أحد الفروع حالياً في جدة ))*​ 
*

*
*وقال : إن جميع السيارات الحديثة البخاخات من تويوتا أو غيرها ما تحتاج أكثر من الثوان الأولى للتشغيل ، وبالتحديد – وهذا كلامه – بعد انطفاء لمبات التحذير في الطبلون ..*​ 


*وهذا اللي يسويه هو في سياراته كلها ..*​ 


*ولو كانت المسألة مهمة جداً لسلامة المكينة – مثل ما يقول بعض الشباب – ما كان أغفلتها الشركة المصنعة للسيارة في الكتلوج .. (( إلا إذا كنا نفهم أكثر من المصنع .. !! ))*​ 


*إضافة:*​ 

*زيوت السيارة الحديثة قد تم تطويرها وتختلف كثيرًا عن الزيوت القديمة من ناحية اللزوجة، حيث اللزوجة العالية في الزيوت الحديثة تسهل عملها في المكينة بدون الحاجة للحرارة العالية لزيادة اللزوجة كما هو الحال في الزيوت القديمة.*​ 
*

*
*س : هل توجد مشكلة لو انتظرت عدة دقائق بالسيارة قبل التحرك بها ؟؟*​ 


*ج : نعم .. !!*​ 
*

*
*المشكلة إن السيارة مع الوقوف المستمر لعدة دقائق يبدأ الكربون بالتجمع الزائد في المحول الحفاز أو الكنداسة الخاصة بتخفيف ابنعاثات الغازات الضارة والكربون للجو وتسبب – على المدى الطويل – مشكلة وخلل في الكنداسة نفسها ، وتغير في العزم ..*​ 


*(( وهذا الموضوع مذكور في كتلوج الأزيرا ))*​ 
*

*
*س : هل إذا مشيت بالسيارة والحرارة أسفل العداد ما طلعت ، تخرب المكينة لأن الزيت بارد ؟؟؟*​ 


*ج : أولاً : عداد الحرارة هذا **يقيس حرارة موية الرديتير** اللي تسخن من احتكاكها بجوانب المكينة ، وبالتالي إنت الآن تقيس درجة حرارة الموية ماهي حرارة الزيت ..*​ 
*

*
*(( بعض السيارات القديمة والجيوب يجي فيها عداد حرارة الزيت ))*​ 


*ثانياً : الزيت البارد ما يضر السيارة ، لأن الزيت يحمى بحرارة المكينة ، إذا ارتفعت حرارتها ارتفعت حرارته ..*​ 


*والزيوت معدة ومصنوعة أصلاً للاستخدام في درجات الحرارة المختلفة** ، العالية الحرارة ، والشديدة البرودة ، **ولزوجة الزيت** تزيد مع الحرارة لتتناسب مع زيادة حرارة الاحتكاك داخل المكينة ..*​ 


*لكن هذا لا يعني أن انخفاض لزوجة الزيت البارد عن لزوجته وهو حار أنه لا يؤدي عمله لتزييت أجزاء المكينة بكفاءة ، أو أنه سيؤدي – ولو على المدى البعيد – إلى تآكل في المكينة ، أو خراب في أجزائها ، لأن** المحرك لا يحتاج للزوجة الزائدة إلا في حال ارتفاع الحرارة داخل أجزاء المكينة **..*​ 


*وزيت المحرك إنما صمم من أجل أن يعمل على حماية المكينة من آثار الاحتكاك في جميع الظروف ، وعلى جميع درجات الحرارة ، ووصت به شركات تصنيع السيارات لحماية محركاتها لكي تمشي مئات الآلاف من الكيلومترات ، ولم تطلب من قائد السيارة أن ينتظر قبل قيادتها ، أو أنه يجب عليه تسخين زيت المحرك قبل القيادة (( مثل سيارات الديزل مثلاً )) ..*​ 
*

*
*فهل نقول بأننا لا نثق في عمل زيت المحرك ، وفي عمل خبراء تصنيع الزيوت والسيارات في العالم في مختلف الشركات ، ونثق في آراء بعض من لم يعرف – ربما – كيف تعمل المكينة أصلاً ؟؟!! >>>> لا أقصد شخص بعينه ..*​ 
*

*
*س : هل إذا كانت السيارة في منطقة وصلت لدرجة التجمد (( تحت الصفر )) تحتاج للتسخين لفترة**طويلة لأن الزيت يكون بارد جداً ، ولزوجته لاتساعد أن يصل إلى جميع أجزاء المكينة إلا بعد فترة ؟*​ 


*ج : لابد أن نفهم أولاً أن الزيوت تصنع بناءً على مواصفات ومقاييس معينة ، ومن أهمها : درجة الحرارة الخارجية ، وتناسب لزوجة الزيت معها حتى يعمل بكفاءة تامة داخل المحرك ..*​ 


*وهذا ما ترمز إليه الأرقام التي تصنف بها الزيوت من قبل المعهد الأمريكي **SAE** وغيره ، والتي تعتمد على إعطاء (( رمز معين عبارة عن رقم يساوي درجة حرارة خارجة معينة )) ..*​ 
*

*
*فلا تعني الأرقام 20/50 – مثلاً – أن الحرارة تبدأ من 20 درجة مئوية إلى 50 درجة مئوية (( على الفهم الخاطيء المنتشر بين الناس )) ..*​ 


*لكنها تعني أن الحرارة الخارجية العليا والدنيا للمحرك الذي يستطيع أن يعمل فيه هذا الزيت بكفاءة هي درجات الحرارة التي استخدمت لها هذه الأرقام كرموز ..*​ 
*

*
*وبناءً على اختلاف درجات الحرارة الخارجية المصنعة على أساسها هذه الزيوت تتم كتابة هذه الرموز على العلبة ، والمفترض أن يتم اختيار الزيت الأفضل بناءً عليها ..*​ 


*ولاحظ أن أثقل زيت منها 20 / 50 صنع ليعمل بكفاءة في درجة حرارة خارجية تحت خط الصفر بعدة درجات ، أي أقل من درجة التجمد **..*​ 

*إذن فدرجة التجمد وما تحتها لا تعوق زيت المحرك في الوصول إلى تزييت جميع أجزاء المكينة بفاعلية ، وبخاصة إذا كان اختيار درجة لزوجة الزيت مناسباً للمكان ..*​ 


*س: إذا كانت درجة التجمد وما تحتها لا تعوق الزيت في تزييت المكينة بفاعلية ، فلماذا توصي بعض الشركات (( مثل تويوتا في كتلوج الكامري)) بالانتظار لمدة أطول قبل الانطلاق بالسيارة ؟ - حُددت المدة في الكتلوج بعدة دقائق -*​ 
*

*
*ج : السبب ليس هو الزيت قطعاً لما ذكرناه قبل قليل ، وإنما السبب هو ماء الرديتير ، فإذا كان ماء الرديتير أصلياً ، فإنه يكون موزوناً ليعمل في درجة التجمد بإضافة نسبة من مانع التجمد إلى المحلول ، وتختلف نسبة المانع للتجمد بحسب درجة الحرارة أيضاً (( كما يذكر هذا ويحدده كتلوج الأزيرا )) ..*​ 


*وتبلغ أعلى نسبة لإضافة محلول عدم التجمد إلى ماء الرديتير 60 % من تكوين ماء الرديتير ، وحينها يمكن للماء أن يقاوم حتى 45 درجة تحت الصفر كما يذكر الكتلوج ..*​ 
*

*
*لكن إذا كانت درجة الحرارة تنزل كثيراً عن الصفر ، أو كان الماء الموجود في السيارة غير مهيأ للعمل في درجات التجمد ، فإنه ينبغي تسخين هذا الماء قليلاً حتى تمشي المركبة ..*​ 


*والحل هو تسخين المحرك من خلال الزيت ، حتى يعود مع الحركة الهادئة إلى حرارته الطبيعية – أي أعلى من درجة حرارة التجمد - ، والحرارة الطبيعية هنا ليست هي الحرارة القصوى للمحرك ، وإنما هي الحرارة العادية التي تكتسبها أجزاء المحرك الداخلية من خلال الدوران الهاديء لفترة أطول (( قليلاً )) من الفترة العادية التي يأخذها المحرك للاستعداد قبل التحرك بالسيارة ، كما ينص على ذلك بعض كتالوجات هايونداي صراحة*​ 
*

*
*ولذلك نرى توصيات المهندسين في عدة مواقع – منها مواقع رسمية لشركات سيارات عالمية مثل فورد وتويوتا وغيرها - بعدم الحاجة لتسخين السيارة أصلاً ..*​ 


*وكذلك مواقع رسمية مثل صحة البيئة في كندا - التي تنزل درجاتها تحت الصفر بكثير – توصي بعدم إطالة فترة تسخين المحرك عن المعتاد ..*​ 
*

*
*وسبب ذلك أننا لو افترضنا أن ماكينة السيارة تحتاج إلى درجة حرارة معينة ، وأنت تحاول الوصول لـهذه الدرجة المناسبة من خلال التسخين ، فإن هذا يأخذ في بعض الأحيان إلى 7 دقائق ، أما إذا شغلت وانتظرت 30 ثانية و مشيت ، ستحصل الماكينة على الحرارة المناسبة بعد دقيقتين وربما أقل ، و هذا يفيد الماكينة و يزيد من طول عمرها الإفتراضي*​ 


*س : ما هو سبب ما يقوله بعض الناس أن – فلان – ضربت مكينته بسبب عدم التسخين ، و- فلان - تضررت سيارته بسبب عدم التسخين إذا كان كلامك هذا صحيح ؟؟*​ 


*ج : السبب في كل سيارة يختلف عن الأخرى ، لكن كل الأسباب (( الميكانيكة )) الحقيقية ليس لها علاقة بالتسخين إطلاقاً ، ولكن الإنسان يبحث دائماً عن (( شماعة )) يعلق عليها الأشياء التي لا يجد لها تفسير مقبول عنده ..!!*​ 


*-----------------------------------------*​ 


*خلاصة الموضوع **:*​ 


*السيارات التي تحتاج التسخين - لمدة لا تتجاوز دقيقتين - هي الموجودة في مكان تصل درجة حرارته إلى ما تحت الصفر ..*​ 


*وهذا الشيء غير موجود عندنا في المملكة إلا في مناطق وفترات قليلة – الشمال في الشتاء ولعدة أسابيع فقط - ..*​ 


*وأما بقية أشهر العام ، فهي في الشمال مثل بقية مناطق المملكة فوق الصفر ..*​ 


*والسيارات لا تحتاج في الشمال إلى تسخين ، فكيف تحتاج إلى تسخين في مدن مثل مكة والرياض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


*وجهة نظر (( ميكانيكية )) قابلة للنقاش ...*​ 




*اغللب المعلومات منقولة من كتالوج سيارة الازيرا ،،*​ 




*منقول للفائدة ،، والله اعلم*​ 



​


----------



## nabeeel (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين المسلماني (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي علي هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن لي بعض الاستفسارات وهي في السيارات القديمة من نوع لاندكروزر بها سخانات خاصة بالزيت يتم تشغيلها قبا اعطاء اشارة البدء للسيارة بعدها يتم تشغيل السيارة بدون حمل لتسخين أجزاء السيارة وهذا هو الشيء الرئيسي حتي لا يحدث ما يسمي اجهاد حراري علي السيارة وحتي يتم عمل توازن للحرارة لمهمات السيار بالكامل وهو ما يسمي بال (heat soaking ) وهذا طبعا في الجو البارد ولكن في معظم الاحوال الفترة لا تزيد عن خمس دقائق هنا في السعودية لعمل ال warm up


----------



## القلوباوى (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
واليك هذا الرابط لنقاش حول نفس الموضوع في القسم :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36650-4.html


----------



## محمود مشيمش (5 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم حياك الله بتحيه الاسلام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه واللتي لها الاثر الطيب مع بعض المهندسين الفاهمين ولكن لي تعليق صغير اود قبوله اخي الكريم بخصوص مده تسخين السياره التي تعتقد فيها ان 30 ثانيه كافيه للانطلاق ويتم بعدها تسخين الماكينه خلال دقيقتين كيف اخي وانت تعلم جيدا انك حين تحصل علي طاقه حراريه جيده داخل الماكيه يجب تسخين الماكينه في سرعه الاحمل لفتره محدده كيف يمكن الانطلاق بعد 30 ثانيه والتحميل علي الماكيه لترفع درجه حرارتها فجأه خلال الدقيقتين وهذا ما له الاثر الواضح علي اجزاء الماكينه الداخليه جراء التسخين المفاجئ وكيف ايضا والثرموستات يحتاج الي من 5 الي 8 دقائق لكي يفتح اذا حين يجب الانطلاق يجب ان تعمل الماكينه بشكل طبيعي ومثال عامي علي هذا ( كيف لو صحيتك من نومك وقولتلك اوم اجري هل تعطي كفائه الشاب النشيط الذي يتمرن قبل الجري ) تقبل تعليقي اخي الكريم وجزيت خيرا عن موضوعك القيم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

لك مني الف تحية وتحية انه موضوع جميل فعلا


----------



## م علي حسن (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم ، وطبعا كلامك صحيح السيارات الجديدة لا تحتاج الي تسخين وأنا أنتظر 10 ثواني فقط ثم أنطلق بالسيارة .....


----------



## السوداني الاسد (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

